# 5 Gallon upside down Tomato planters?



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Getting ready to plant some tomato plants in 5 gallon buckets that hang upside down......For the guys (or gals) that have done this before....my question is....just one hole in the middle?....or do you also put a bunch of smaller hole for drainedge?......Thanks.....Mack


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Found the info I needed.....but I'm up for tips or ideas.....Mack http://www.seedsofknowledge.com/tomato2.html


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I wonder if that would work for pepper plants also..


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I wonder if that would work for pepper plants also..


Here is a quote from that article.

We've experimented with growing peppers and have found that sweet bells do not do good because the branches break very easily. Varieties such as Cayenne, Tabasco, or ones that produce small fruit, will grow fine


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah this would only be for hubby's jalepeno's and small peppers.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I had great success with tomato plants, but peppers did poorly. I drilled a single hole and fed my seedlings up through the bottom. This year I am making the hole a little bigger and putting the plant through the inside of the bucket and using some landscape cloth to gold it all in. Last year the buckets with chives, parsley and basil growing on the top side did better. I think because it held the water in better for the tomato roots.


----------

